# So one of my clients...



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So one of my clinets showed me an invoice of a previous company doing snow removal for his strip mall. Should I still measure it all out or should I just lower my price 5$ just to get it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Raise up your offer and tell him you do a better job.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Depends on what they were getting! If its a good price match it or do what grandview says


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1054045 said:


> Raise up your offer and tell him you do a better job.


I'll tell them i use a ford and boss and then I'll get it 

But seriosly, what do you think, like 10$?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Current is 95 that includes salt and walks, it is a rather small parking lot.... About 20,000 sq ft


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So your charging 95 for every 10ksqft?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If I was satisfied with a service provider I would not change for $5/10 dollars. If I was unsatisfied I would change to a highly recommended service provider that charged more (with in reason) unless of course my dis-satisfaction was based on cost.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ajslands;1054089 said:


> Current is 95 that includes salt and walks, it is a rather small parking lot.... About 20,000 sq ft


Wow! Your lower then Nationals I've worked for! and I didn't think that could happen. I'd tell him the benefits of using your company over the cheaper co and any "extras" you might have thrown in over the years helps also.....don't focus on price, focus on quality service


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1054110 said:


> So your charging 95 for every 10ksqft?


No I didn't charge that, the other guy charged that!...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

What are you planning to charge?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would never ever just look at what someone else is charging and go a couple bucks lower, get out there and measure, and survey the property. Its nice to know what someone else is charging but its worthless to just get a job because you went a couple bucks lower.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

grandview;1054110 said:


> So your charging 95 for every 10ksqft?


NO, $95 for every 20ksqft....and that includes salt AND the walks! And I cant believe you didnt mention offering a seasonal?



Longae29;1054193 said:


> I would never ever just look at what someone else is charging and go a couple bucks lower, get out there and measure, and survey the property. Its nice to know what someone else is charging but its worthless to just get a job because you went a couple bucks lower.


Agreed......thats something a lowballer would do.

I have had similar situations as this in front of me before....You need to figure out what YOU want for the job....that may mean charging 5 or 10 dollars MORE (or less)? But as mentioned before, sell your service not a cheap price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Fine. Offer a seasonal contract but bump it up higher and tell them if they sign in the next 24-48 hrs you'll knock off 10% .this way they think they got a deal and you got the contract at a higher rate.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya so I'll go to that meassure from space site and figure how many pushes it will be (wide open lot with two light posts) and I'll do some math and figure how much salt I'll use. And since it is a mile from my house, I won't use much fuel to vet there, so it's going to be like all profit!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

ajslands;1054298 said:


> Ya so I'll go to that meassure from space site and figure how many pushes it will be (wide open lot with two light posts) and I'll do some math and figure how much salt I'll use. And since it is a mile from my house, I won't use much fuel to vet there, so it's going to be like all profit!


I guess since fuel usage on the way to the job is pretty much the only cost associated with this line of work.......

If its a minute from your house, you should probably go out there and measure it, and look to see what obstacles there are and potential issues.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ajslands;1054298 said:


> , so it's going to be like all profit!


Until something breaks, your insurances go up for no reason, salt prices go up, your tranny drops out from your truck, you damage something on the lot, a slip and fall happens.... but ya its all profit.......


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I do a lot that's 15k square feet for $65, with no shoveling. Takes me a half hour, and I have another account right next door, no shoveling there either. So I would say, depending on shoveling time, the other guy coulda been in the ballpark. But honestly, with shoveling involved, it is kind of a hassle. So that's probably worth at least $85 for plowing, and another $40 to have the sidewalk crew even show up to the jobsite. But then again, I don't get a lot of commercial work around here, because everyone is cheap. Good luck.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ajslands;1054298 said:


> Ya so I'll go to that meassure from space site and figure how many pushes it will be (wide open lot with two light posts) and I'll do some math and figure how much salt I'll use. And since it is a mile from my house, I won't use much fuel to vet there, so it's going to be like all profit!


what are their plowing requirements too. i charge a little more to places that need 24 hours service versus places that don't open until 8 a.m.and close by 9 p.m.

and trigger amounts too. all things you can bring up. plus commercial customers love hearing that you'll maintain the fire doors, I always get to throw in extra money for that and generally it takes a swipe or two with the plow and maybe a quick shovel of debris and they're clean and open.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ajslands;1054089 said:


> Current is 95 that includes salt and walks, it is a rather small parking lot.... About 20,000 sq ft


For 20K no probably not. Even on the low end the salt should be $50. Are you going to plow and shovel 20K for $45?

I would bid more like $140 total...


----------

